# Dog Fight



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

The girls got into a major fight today and I'm trying to get Kenzie cleaned up, she has a couple lacerations around her neck area and a bite on her ear, but the one that is causing the most discomfort for her is the laceration on her front foot just below her dew pad.

I've cleaned everything out with nolvasan flush and looked at her wounds with a flashlight to make sure they are not deep punctures, I've given her a Cephalexin 500mg, as that is what I had, and I have metcam or tramadol but don't know which to give, need some advise danemama?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

How much does she weigh?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

47 lbs the last time I weighed her.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Poor girls! Hope they heal up quickly.

Jeeze Leo, you fianlly posted an avatar, and now you're addicted to it!:biggrin: Love the new pic, btw. And the old ones to. You got some good lookin' dogs!

Richelle


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Do you still have the graduated syringe that came with the metacam? If so you just give her the 45 to 50 pound dose....If not, she needs about 1.5-2mls of metacam given orally only once daily. 

Tramadol I would give 1-1.5 tablets every 8-12 hours for pain. You can give both the metacam and tramadol together. 

How many cephalexin do you have left?

Can you take pictures of the wounds and post them up?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

O.K. just gave her the metcam, I had the graduated syringe, had given her a tramadol earlier. I have 6 cephalexin left and I'll try to post a picture but we all know how bad I'm at the computer.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Guys, I'm kinda out of it, trying to break up the fight (got them seperated 3 times and my Cayenne went after her again each time) my finger got bit and I had to go have it glued together, plus I lost my voice yelling at the dogs, peed my pants in all the chaos of the fight and got a migraine, so they also gave me a mega pill for my migraine at the Drs. office. What a day it was! 

Bull terriers will fight til death and I personally never thought Cayenne had it in her to fight, but this is the second fight they've had in 3 weeks and they are escalating,
I really thought I could have 2 females living in harmony and I refuse to have to kennel and seperate them, therefore Kenzie has gone on our Bull Terrier rescue site to be adopted out, its a strigent adoption application and I will get to help pick the potential adoptees for their 2 week trial.

My husband and I are very sad and I cry every time I think about her not being with us but it isn't fair to either one of the dogs to have to live like this.:frown:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh dear....I'm so sorry. Sounds awful. 

We had a fight like that about two weeks ago. We have our four girls and a female foster Dane. We were outside playing with them when something triggered Bailey and Sheba (foster) to get into it. Sheba had Bailey pinned and was tearing at her ear when the three other girls decided to get into the scrap. Jon and I were desperately trying to keep them all off each other but it's hard when there are 5 of them and 2 of us. We finally got them all settled, maybe after a minute of fighting between them. Let's just say that we were lucky that no one got hurt. Only minor scrapes and tears. All of the dogs were stressed out big time for the next few days... 

Sheba will be our last foster unfortunately. It just puts too much pressure on our pack to have one because everytime we get a new foster dog ours get stressed and their dynamic gets thrown off. It's not a good situation for us, our dogs and most importantly the foster dog. It makes me sad that we are not going to foster anymore but we still will help out in other areas. But in the end you just have to do what's best for the dog even if it means giving them up.


----------



## 3RingCircus (May 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your dogs WhiteLeo.

Is it true females of any breed will fight to the death?

I was surprised hear that some Leos do this but the males never will. One or both will back down.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

No, not all breeds have this in them to that degree, and thats a good thing!

As an update, the girls are definitely getting along much better and I've had a few applications but none with the experience needed for this busy bullie.


----------

